# My poorly, much loved cat



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I am not sure if this is the right place to post so feel free to move it mods 

Mr Biggles is a colourpoint Birman cat and is 4. He is a house cat as we live on a country road but it is busy at rush hour times and I am terrified he will get hurt. He seems to love being indoors and he shies away from open windows and doors 

This morning I found him in an odd position in the nursery, on his side facing the radiator. Most odd. but, I spoke to him and he looked up at me and kind of blinked a happy blink he does and I gave hime a ruffle on his fluffy head . Then, later on, I saw him hobbling and dragging his back right leg behind him and it was dragging on the knuckle bit so we could see the underside of the paw . He couldnt stand long and flopped over. I rang the vet and drove like the clappers to get him there. They thought he had a dislocated hip and gave him pain relief and an X-ray.  X-ray showed it was in fact a fractured and dislocated pelvis! It has cme away from the sacral area of the spine and shifted up and over. They won't operate because they say it eill hopefully fuse in this new position and they don;t operate on cats with this kind og problem as they may do more harm than good  .
Bad thing is he can't move or feel his right leg, he can't feel but has some movement from his left leg, and can just about twitch his tail  but has no feeling in it  . and he has not wee'd or poo'd  so they think he has nerve damage  and if by the morning he has not poo'd or wee'd we will have to say our goodbyes      

Best case would be he gets full feeling and function of bowels, bladder and both legs back.#
Next best would be he gets bowel and bladder function and one leg as they will amputate the bad limp leg (obviously can't remove both)
then, obviously if no bowel or bladder function then it is b ye bye Biggles 
and also if has function of both but can't move either leg then we just have him home and wait a couple of days to see if the nerves knit back again. If not, then we have to say good bye then. 

if we bring him home, in any state, he has to be in a cage for min 6 weeks

I am so worried for him. I hope he is not scared or in pain. I hope the fireworks I can hear every so often don't scare him.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

oh I am so sorry to hear about your furbaby 

Lots of  to you and I hope overnight he has some bladder and bowel movement 

I am now off to bed and I will add him to my 

xxx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

thank you suzie. I am saying huge   too. every extra will count I am sure   sleep well.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh hbrodie I am so sorry  

Mr Biggles is beautiful, he looks like he just should be cuddled all day long. How absolutely awful, for you and him  

I hope so very much that he will be alright over night, oh how dreadful  

Please do give him a very gentle tickle on his head and by his ears from me. 

B x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I just saw this - have been sending messages on **

 . I'll be praying for him too. Poor little man. He's in the right place and they'll look after him.
I so hope he is OK tomorrow.
I'm thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have prayed for him too!!  

xxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Any news? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Aw hon your poor furbaby. I hope he is much better today.

Give him lots of tummy & ear rubs from me & my furbaby Heathcliffe too


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hope today brings good news 

xx


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

I really hope your furbaby Mr Biggles has been to the toilet and is ok. 

Poor lovlie, give him a kiss from me and Billy (my furbaby). 

xxx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hi all
thank you all so much for your thoughts,  and 

Mr Biggles did a wee and poo last night  and has use of his left leg and tail but cannot feel his right leg still  but I saw it twitch so I think this is a good sign!We brought him home at 11a.m and he now is in his cage (a rabbit run, one of those triangular ones) with food, water and litter tray. He is very peeved and is yowling to come out . ha cannot stand properly. He has pain killers via a syringe in his mouth once a day but with food but he won't eat (I presume due to pain) so I have given him some with no food as hopefully he will then feel less painful and eat. Once a day seems too little I think 

he has to stay in his cage for 6 weeks and we are taking him to the vet again monday for a check up. They said that if he has no feeling or movement in the right leg then in about 6 weeks it should be strong enough at the hip to amputate . his little foot is al bent over and being dragged and could get infected and cut you see.










he is breathing rather heavily so I hope he is not in too much pain poor thing.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am so sorry hunnie you must be out of your mind, I have many cats and would be in bits if anything happeened to them.    Sending get well vibes sweetie x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well I feel   and   for him. Very happy that he got through the night and is at home    . But still hoping he improves LOTS


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

me too, lottie   I am happy we still have him and there is a good chance he will be ok but I am just so   he is in pain and does not understand why he is caged


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I know - and impossible to tell them that we're acting in their best interest  . Its still quite early though - hopefully he'll settle down a bit when he gets used to it, and the pain is well under control


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

aww well done mr biggles  great news on the bladder and bowel ! hope things continue to improve for him 

xx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Hun

I'm so sorry your fur baby is poorly   but wanted to offer you some positive words, I had a burmese that was hit by a car when she was 2 and fractured her pelvis and they didn't want to operate and at the time we were told she just needed to be caged for 6wks to prevent her from jumping and straining the injury...........she was atually only in the cage for 4wks and made a full recovery and had a long life till we finally had to stay goodbye to her when she was 12.

I used to get her out a couple of times each day for a quiet cuddle and then pop her back in the cage, she also didn't like being enclosed but I got her new toys to play with and cooked fresh fish to spoil her which I would give her after she had been out for a cuddle.

Wishing for a speedy recovery     

Jennie
  x


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Hiya hunny, just seen this, and can reassure you I have had similar things happen to two of my cats, and both are still happy and healthy 

Our tabby Archie managed to get as far as next door (in front of the woodburner ) with his injury, and x-rays showed he had a completely shattered hip..........they operated to remove the loose bone, and he was on complete cage rest for weeks, but now he is completely recovered and you would never tell what had happened to him (apart from a bad habit of getting stuck up trees )

My other cat who now resides with my parents as I lived on a busy road at the time also broke her pelvis and dislocated her hip - they took the decision not to operate, and her hip remained dislocated as it was easier that way - amazingly you would never know apart from her slinky little walk......

I truly hope Mr Biggles is ok, I'll keep everything crossed for him 

Krysia xxx
(ps after Archies cage rest, he now has a real thing about the cage which is now home to the rabbit, and jumps in there with her at every opportunity)


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

thank you jennie. I will try to offer him other treats as he has some in there with him now but he is not at all interested. I hope he eats soon, he has not eaten or drunk for 36 hours or so now  

thank you creaky too - our poor moggies, eh!


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

So happy to read the good news about Mr Biggles.  I hope that he continues to recover and gets the use of his paw back. 

Can you take him out for cuddles etc?  

xxx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

yes, we can but I am a bit affraid to do so in case I hurt him. Plus, he struggles a bit so I worry it migh be hurting. I have been lying on the floor with him loads today, just chatting to him and stroking him and he has purred back at me and snuggled up against me and gone to sleep.


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

Aww, that sounds lovely. Hope he is recovering well.

xxx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

well, today Mr Biggles seems brighter   legs still the same but he in himself seem happier. He has eaten a bowl of food and when we let him out of his cage for a cuddle this morning he dragged himself to the water bowl's usual place (except it is now in his cage so I had to quickly put a new one down for him  ) and he had a big drink. He had done a wee in his tray too but no poo but then I suppose he as not eaten since monday so there isn't gunna be anything to come out (TMI, soz!) 

he has been caged all day but is now laying by the radiator (favourite place) in the lounge, next to dh   .


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hoorah for Mr Biggles


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

indeedy!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

aw bless him


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Good for Mr Biggles


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

nikki - congrats on the pg!   I saw your ticker  

mr biggles has just eaten 1/2 bowl of food and is now making his way to his cage for the night. I shall put his beanbag in there with him and his night light on (how sad am I....I went to B&Q to get a little night light so he is not alone in the dark room all night   )then I am off to bed.xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sending you and Mr Biggles huge hugs.  I hope he continues to improve and is soon back to his old self.

Sue


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

hbrodie thanks for the congrats.  

BTW you aren't silly - you should see some of the things I do for my 7!  Glad the appetite is still on the up and up x


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

Mr Biggles is doing well   . back to vet this morning 4 check up. he is so pleased he said no need for amputation as he is fine just dragging is rt foot behind him, so long as not ulcerated or damaged. Luckily as he is a house cat he is hardly likely to injur it by dragging it along the carpet. at least no dirt or gravel like would be outdoors. so, back agai just B4 xmas 4 xray to check pelvis then that should be it!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ahhh - amazing recovery


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

he's a fighter!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

oh that's brilliant news   well done Mr Biggles!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Great news


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Brilliant news, we have/had house cats too


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

Yay Mr Biggles! So glad to hear he's doing so well and keeping all four paws.

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Fab news about mr biggles 
x


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

today, he is even walking properly on all 4's again - not dragging the knuckles of his rt foot like he was - has a big limp due to misplaced pelvis still but yay! well done mr biggles! to think that last tuesday night we were preparing for the worst and now look at him - perfect


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Fantastic news..........well done Mr Biggles  

Jennie
  x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Great news hunny


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Great news


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I hope he continues to make an amazing recovery!!!

Sue


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

well, he is now walking fine with a limp from his wonky pelvis but he is using his foot fine! limited feeling in it though., We have out his cage away now too as he has been hurting himself trying to escape - he has cut round his nose from pushing the metal bars with it so he has a scar face now   so he is cage-less


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

Biggles injured himself again today   and I rushed him to the vet at 0800 this morning to be told he has fluid on the lungs   He is up to date with his boosters so not an infection but they think maybe a heart problem (he is pedigree and this can happen  ) so monday he is going in for chest and pelvis x-ray. Meantime he was given a jab for pain relief as his right leg was stiffened up and a jab for the fluid on his lungs. they could not do more today as he had eaten just prior to him jumping down from the washing machine top   which is when he collapsed panting so I think when he hurt himself  . Poor mr biggles


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Awww no, I hope he gets sorted soon


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh no   Mr Biggles


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

he seems ok tonight, just quiet - as in not mooching round like he normally does  . I feel guilty cos I should have had him on cage rest but he was so distressed in the cage we thought it best to let him out....if we had just continued he would not have hurt himself....but then again he would have probably gone bald with stress   plus, the vet said it could be caused (the lung thing) but a back up of fluid not getting to his heart from an artery so it may be that the previous bump started the blockage up from pressure from the bone on an artery and this one just made it worse maybe?? won;t find out til monday


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hope he gets well soon hunny  

Cat x


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

just back from vets with mr biggles - he is much better but they gave him an enema as his bowel showed up on x-ray as being ful so he is permanently in his litter tray - poor thing. Have trimmed his 'trouser' fur as he is long haired - not a good thing when having had an enema! his lungs are ok and his heart is ok They think but he is having a check up x-ray again 29th december. They think his lung issue was a stress rsponse to pain in his pelvis and the pain in his pelvis made him constipated   and stress in cats can cause inflamed lungs   so he has had anti inflammatories and pain killers and I am to give him laxatives and pain killers every day for a week - 10 days - joy! 
oh, am now down £120 plus the £140 in november when he originally hurt himself....then in 2 weeks it will be about another £50 again. Still, he is worth every penny and I don;t begrudge paying anything for him. he is, after all, my furbaby


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Awwww hope that solves things hunny and that he gets well soon x

Cat x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwww Mr Biggles, get well soon.

Hunnie can you not claim it all back on insurance?


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

we don't have pet insurance


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Get some sweetie, you wont be able to claim for any pre existing conditions now but anything in the future you can.  I have my cats with Tesco and Axa and both I have never had problems with and always pay out fast I have found.    E&L are awful please don't ever go with them.


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

who r E&L?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Equine and Livestock another big insurance company.


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

mr biggles has not poo'd last night   and he keeps trying to go but he looks so upset by it. Mind you, he then comes and rubs against me, flops over for me to rub his tummy and purrs   so I can't decide if he is in pain or not. I have been giving him his laxative and pain killers as prescribed but he hates me for it


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I am   ladies. Mr Biggles is not himself, he is lying in the hall. I have counted his breathing as vet said and it is 80-90 per min and should be about 30-40. He has not poo'd since saturday really....I am not sure about sunday and yesterday the vet said his bowel was really full and he had an enema and I am giving laxatives 2 x daily. This has not helped. He had a small poo when I got him home yesterday but I think it was from the enema emptying his rectum and not the bowel. TBH I think his bowel is not moving at all - no gurgles etc. no poo = end of Mr Biggles. I have to ring vet tomorrow with progress report. not looking good. I have   &   - please can you do the same for him? He is not looking fluffy and shiny now, but dull and matted - I have just brushed him and he is purring but I think he is just happy for someone to be with him. I am so


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hunnie can you not call the emergency vet and have a word about his condition at the moment.


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I may well do, he will probably ask to see him. thing is, he rolls over and purrs and seems ok then is really out of breath. Think I will ring vet................plus his neck skin stays up when I pull at it so I am sure he is dehydrated, and that won't help with pooing


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Cats purr when stressed also hun, I would call and talk to your vet x


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

oh, thank you, I didn't know that. I am waiting for vet to ring me back, have spoken to the on call triage lady and she is passing details to vet.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Good, keep me posted hunnie and sending you both all the    I can x


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

spoke to vet - going in tomorrow. having another, bigger enema, then if no good by lunchtime will manually evacuate poo   . as he has lung prob / heart prob which they don't understand they are scared to sedate again so will do an ecg to check heart etc. if needs be they will need to anaesthetise him and remove colon if no poo soon!!!!!   says ok for now but to ring if worsens......plus they may give a drip tomor


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

sending      to poorly puss for  quick recovery


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

How was he over night night hunnie?


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hi all

am a bit   

biggles perked up this morning but I still took him to the vet. vet says heart and lungs sound WORSE and he still has not poo'd   but he can't feel constipated hard bowel when he feels his tummy   so it may be he has poo'd behind something in the house (house cat) and we have yet to find it   or a dog ate it - we have 2 and they are disgusting and eat poo   . anyway, he wanted to do an x-ray to see if the poo still there but hiding under spinal column   but said heart may be too weak   so needed an ecg. Their ecg dodn't work so had to drive to st ives (20min away) for ecg at different vets (£43) then drive back and see my vet again ith the readings. He said to leave biggles there with him and he would treat him as dictated by the ecg. Was going to give him furosemide to get fluid off lungs   and then x-ray under sedation and may need to manually remove the poo if it is still there   
just waiting for call now - been waiting since 09.40   hope that not a bad sign. He has lost weight and is so scrawny   I am hoping the correct heart med will help him get better and that he has had a sneaky poo I am yet to find so is not constipated now.....I can't bear to lose himbut it may come to making that decisions for his sake - he may be stressed or in pain and I have to think about that      I love mr biggles


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh sweetie so much worry  I am sending you all the energies I can for Mr Biggles.  I wouldn't read too much into the vet not calling yet though - infact I would take it the other way as if something had happened they would have called.    They are probably monitoring him and that takes time.    Call the vets for an update if you are going out your mind though.


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

just got a call from the vet, he has atrial fibrillation (af) and a csrdiomyopathy (enlarged atrium) his HB is 240bpm but should be 30   he has lost 1kg weight   it is a degenerative condition but can be managed by tablets. he has been given medication injections now and I am to give him 2 types of tablets plus pain killer liquid at varying times of the day as of tomorrow morning then take him back tomorrow pm so see the vet for another check up ....  seems to have rid himself of the constipation thoughalthough we cannot see a poo in his tray so we assume he poo'd elsewhere and we either just have not found it yet or oe of our yucky dogs hoovered it up!   
going to pick him up at 5.30pm


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hunnie I know it doesn't sound like good news but it is, one of my cats is on perminant meds for various conditions and at first it sems very overwhelming but its not once you get use to it, also Sofa was always a nightmare to give tablets too but it like she knows they will make her better and took to thm like a duck to water, she now has quality of life and runs around like a nutter even though she is 90% blind.

Think of it this way humans have AF and continue living a good life so its the same for animals.

I am always here for you from one cat mummy to another x


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

thank you   
love the name sofa BTW!
I am a nurse and interpreted the ecg myself whilst sat in the waiting room waiting for the vet to see me again so  knew it was af and was thinknig 'I wonder if he'll haver to have warfarin?'


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks hunnie the same was given to her by the RSPCA who rescued her and found her behind a sofa with her kittens and so called her Sofa and I kept the name.

Mr Bibbles will be ok hun, it is scary and upsetting as its one of your babies.


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

he is a baby, he was my baby pre emily and still is, like a furry son


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Exactly furbabies 

Mr Biggles will be fine sweetie, at least you know whats wrong now.


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

yes, I keep tellin myself that too


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

If Mr Biggles is anything like Sofa once the meds kick in they are like youngester again


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Pate works a treat for hiding tablets - I can't bring myself to pill my cats properly, not enough hands to hold the cat, get the mouth open and put the tablet in so I cleverly disguise them as treats.  Cheese also works for us.  I rattle the pill bottle morning & evening and Molly comes running for her 'treat'. 

Glad you'll have him home tonight


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Also if you keep the tablets in the fridge it dulls the smell slightly.


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks all.
biggles is really odd - he doesn't like normal treats - won;t go near chicken or tuna etc, but prefers chick peas and dried apricots!!!! goes mad when I have them and paws them from my hand into his direction   so I may be ecretng the pills in dried fruits  

he is a bit 'lost' tonight, I was oping e'd perk up a bit. He has had 3 biscuits and has half heartedl washed his left paw   and he even sat n my lp but I had to move him as my dog was whining to go out for a wee   so he  is now sulking again


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Give him time sweetie he has had a busy day


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I just don;t know what to do 4 the best - do I sit with him and stroke him (he purrs at this and rus his chin and head against me like he likes it) or do I leave him be? I don't want him to feel I am rejecting him


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

If it was me I'd stay with him and stroke him, he will soon let you know when he wants to be leftalone, when one of my other cats  Sylvester was ill recently I didn;t know what to do but felt better staying with him but he did soon tell me when he wanted to be alone - like a normal not well person they like the comfort but after a little while you just want to sleep and be alone don't you.

Mr Biggles won't feel rejected sweetie he knows you are there x


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks mrs nikki. I will go and be with him now, give him love and strokes. I'll let you all know how he is tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Have a good night sweetie x


----------



## Footsteps (Nov 18, 2008)

If Mr Biggles is purring & rubbing his head & chin against you whilst stroking him, it sounds to me that he is already perking up, and happy & content with the loving affection you are giving him.  I would certainly keep giving him the attention as & when he wants it.  He will soon be back to his old self, now that he is back at home getting lots of love and affection.

Footsteps x 

(Sooty & Sweep my twin cats send   too )


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

good morning all

mr biggles ate all his food I left for him last night and he is drinking   plus he came to greet us when we got up this morning too. he was then knackered and then very offended as I had to try to get 2 tablets and 1 squirt of medicine ino his mouth - he was most put out! he will not take from me or hidden in his food or disguised as a treat of any description   so I have resorted to opening his mouth and popping them in this way   

back to vets at 4pm for a 24hour check up -   all goes well...he is not struggling to breathe like yesterday and I am so glad he is eating again as he can get nutrients and start putting weight back on


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

aaw great news


----------



## Footsteps (Nov 18, 2008)

Thats fab news!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

yes, I am hbping he continues to perk up  bit by bit and then he will be fine   
currently asleep on the chair next to me as I type


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank goodness for that!


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

the vet tonight said his lungs and heart sound much better and he is much perkier so I think he is on the mend  
thank you so much 4 ur wishes,   and  . he is being seen again monday morning and then hopefullynot again for another week. He will then hopefully have his tablets changed as these are emergency drugs and when he has improved further he can be on less urgent ones


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hbrodie    
i have just been reading about your poor baby mr biggles  my love to him  

its so sad when cats become ill...after haveing 4 cats all with cat flu!!!
a very expensive vets bill!!
and our 2yr old smudge died this week she was to small and week to survive the cold frost & cat flu even with jabs....    

but our other 3 are fighting fit!! and gettign well intime for christmas  2yr holly (smudges sister),
6yr old barcardi, and 14 yr old midi..all my babies... 


  mr biggles


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

jess-   for your baby cats and also    2 u 4 the loss of your furbaby. I see your ticker -     for your baseline scan hun. xxx

Tok mr bigglesto the vet tody for his check up. Going again next monday. He is doing well they have changed his tablet regime so he is now n 3 tablets once aday as opposed to 3 times a day as ths was very difficult to get him to take   He lets me groom him (whih is goo as his coat lost condition) and is purring well.

thank you all for your kind wors and get well wishes.

I doubt I'll be online betwee nopw and xmas as rellies arrie tomorrow. 
Happy Christmas to you all


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi all

well, Mr Biggles has had a few bad days again  

He saw the vet on monday this week and the vet was really happy - even commented on how good his fur was - he looked like a powder puff - never looked like that ever before so the tablets must be working!

However, he won't let me give him tablets now, not in cheese, on their own, in dried apricots (he loves them normally) and he has dried biscuits so I can't dsguse them in the food like you can with wet food   so I have to struggle to get them into him and I am sure this hurts his pelvis plus he dislikes me now  
just when I thought he was getting better  

he is off his food too but I think he may be constipted again so I also am having to squirt his laxative into his mouth, plus 3 tablets and 1 squirt of pain killer liquid too - poor chap


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

Mr Biggles died this morning at 11am      

He took a turn backwards this weekend and I took him to the on call vet last night at 10pm and he seemed to perk up but then I found him fitting in the utility room at 1050 and grabbed him, left em with MIL (she dies have her uses I s'pose) and drove completely illegally to the vets....dashed in with him in my arms but he was limp and I knew he had gone on route    I was ushered into a room where a vet and nurse tried cardiac massage but he was gone.     I have never cried so much...ever. He was my baby, my furbaby, my baby before emily and even after emily he was special. My baby boy Biggles has gone now and I just can't believe it. He looked so distressed and scared having his fit, I feel just awful. My poor Biggles. I love him so much. He is burried in the garden now with a little rose on his grave - the only one in bloom in our garden so I cut it off and popped in on top of him 

sorry for such a down post but I needed to tell you about it.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh sweetie I'm so so sorry to hear about Mr Biggles


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Awwwww hunny so sorry         You tried so hard for him too hunny ...at least he is not in pain now hunny   You did everything you could for him I am so sorry it turned out this way  

Cat x


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

awwwwww sooo sorry to hear about mr biggles


----------



## Footsteps (Nov 18, 2008)

Awww I am so sorry to hear of the sad loss of Mr Biggles            You did everything you could for him hun.

Take care

Footsteps x


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I      last night, got minimal sleep and my eyes are so puffy I can barely see between the lids   I miss him so badly. I keep thinking 'this time yesterday he was being sick' and 'this time last week he was doing really well' I found a pile of sick stain on our stairs down to the annexe and it is just bile. If I had seen it before he died I would have known he was sicker than I thought  
 . 
What happened between last week when he was doing so well and yesterday when he died? He got poorly on friday evening I suppose so between mon and fri last week something changed in him. I wish I knew what it was and I wish I could have understood him. Unfortunately I am not mr doolittle   and I will never know. I just feel so awful I was forcing his meds into him when he just was so ill. I thought he was ill so needed meds but I should have just left him. But then again, he would have suffered badly without his meds as his lungs would ave slowly filled with fluid  

poor mr biggles. It was so cold last night, colder than normal for cornwall as we had thick thich frost and ice and we never get that. I know he is dead but it felt so wrong him being in the cold ground. he was always a house cat and therefore always snug and warm. He loved the warmth., he would sit for hours right next to the open fire or on his radiator hammock and his fur would clump together with sweat!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

He is in a nice warm place hunny .. he is not in his body anymore he will be in pussy cat heaven chasing mice and causing mischief and sad that his Mummy is sooo sad   I cried for a week when mine got run over and I am so close to my cats now I would be devastated if anything happened to them ..but take comfort hunny that you did everything in your power to help him    you were never to know the outcome and things can so easily change rapidly  

Cat x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Oh Sweetie im so sorry 

Just remember he is at the rainbow bridge running and playing and waiting for you. 

take care xxxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oh hunny, i am so so so so so sorry.   - couldnt help but shed a tear for you.

as cat said, he is at rainbow bridge now and running happy with all his friends, jsut sad that his mum sad.  he is always tehre with you hun.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I am so sorry to read the sad news of Mr.Biggles passing away hun  .
Don't go feeling awful hun, you did your very best for Mr.Biggles and you should be very proud of yourself for being such a loving caring owner.

Take care hunni
Kay


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

so sorry to read about your beloved fur baby, had me in tears.
My fur babies are and will be my only babies so I totally understand how you feel - please dont think of his little body as him sweetie - it was just a shell to house his lovely wee soul - which is now as the others say free from pain and suffering and running around and playing with the other spirit cats!! Animals have souls too - he will be sad that you are sad, I know its hard but think of the good times you both had together and you will see him again    

You might even see him out the corner of your eye when you least expect it   , take care sweetie xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry    Words fail me, it just hurts too much.  Treasure each and every memory, he'll always be part of you until you meet again  

kizzymouse what a lovely post, you made me shed a   too


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

thank you all for your lovely supportive words  

it is odd, 2 weeks ago I am sure I saw tinkerbell (his sister who died in april 07 at age 2) and she was sitting on the fence above her grave (it could've been a random cat but I swear it was her!) I wonder if she was there calling Biggles


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aww thats lovely, she probably came to get him. is it a common problem with pedigrees honey? I only have ever had resue moggies which are nohwere near pedigrees! ( love you Kitties!!   ) 

I dont know how you will feel about this suggestion but I will say it anyways - how about getting a rescue cat yourself? I know the cat homes will have plenty needing good homes and it may help with your sadness and I'm sure Mr Biggles will be happy you are giving another cat a loving home? 

Just a thought sweetie xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I would agree with kizzy. Maybe in a few weeks give yourself time to greave. You sound like a very special furr baby mummy and Mr Biggles would be proud for any poor kitty that needs a loving home to come to a special person like yourself. 

Take care xxxx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

you are all so lovely and say such nice things. I would like a new cat but I feel to get one now would be a bit hurtful to him, like he didn't matter to us, so I think we will leave it for a while. My mum also said maybe it is not a good time to get anew cat as we have Emily who is 5mth old. Plus, we kept Mr Biggles as a house cat as the road near us is fairly busy and we couldn't bear him being hurt / killed on the road. He never shoed interest in going out - preferring to be indoors in the safe and warm   so if we were to get a new cat it could also be in indoor one so a rescue cat would hate being cooped up - maybe a rescue kitten or an old one so it won't mind being indoors?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

All my cats are rescues and all housecats - the adopted one which we kept as she kept coming to get fed, goes out but only in the garden and these days she's in most of the time anyways!

Cats will adapt to any situation - they are great like that, we didnt want to risk losing ours either after we lost our one year old kitten - dunno wot happened to him but he came in the house to die on my DH's t shirt, not sure if it was a ar or poisoned, but we werent going to risk it again.

I think Mr Biggles would be pleased you were giving a loving home to another kitty


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I have started to ring round local rescue centres and emailed a few too. Keep coming up against brick walls though as we have
1) children
2) dogs
3) busy ish road at the back of us - house cat needed

so I have put my name on lists for cats that require what we can give


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi hun - hope you get a kitty!! Did you get in touch with cats protection league?

There will be a cat that's perfect for you


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I went to our local rescue centre yesterday to see a cat called Gisomo I saw online on their site. He is 2 yr old, fluffy, vblack and white cat. Owners had to leave him and a female cat behind when they moved away. Femal has been re-homed but Gismo is still there. I read he came from a house with kids and other animals inc dogs and he was really friendly. Got there and he was rubbing all over me, wanted so much fuss, very talkative chap! beautiful. So, DH is coming with me monday at 11 to officially register interest. We have to do 3 visits there 2 c him then tey do a home visit. Then it is a £50 charge for him plus a donation (if they agree we can have him) he is a normal cat in that he is not a house cat like Biggles and TInkerbell were. So, dh says we canput a catflap in the front door. We only have 1 door and it is solid wood, then a solid wood proch door into the hall so he agreed to do the front door but not the porch one as they are the original 1856 doors!   but he can have a bed in the porch for when he needs to come in and we aren't there to open the porch for him. 
I feel good about this, he has this odd pull, I can't stop thinking about him. It is like he is already mine. Then I feel   cos I feel like I have moved on too soon. I said to dh that )god forbod) he died and I got a new dh within a week he'd be miffed watching me from up above   and feel I obviously didn't love him much.   d'ya get what I mean?


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I completly understand how you feel but you have to remember that Mr Biggles would be happy that you can care for a homless cat and make sure it leads a happy life. 

take care and keep me posted xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh I am sorry to read about Mr Biggles passing.  

I do get what you say about feeling mixed about getting a new cat soon after losing the last one. I have done this twice now; When I lost Jess, we actually "found" Littlun while searching for Jess as she just went missing. She was a kitten from a neighbours litter and they were almost ready to rehome. After 6 weeks it was obvious Jess wasn't coming home (she was microchipped and collared so I know if she'd been alive or even found dead somewhere I'd likely have known) we took Littlun in I think it was fate that led us to her. 4 years later she died suddenly in an RTA. As devestated as I was, I felt the need to fill the void almost immediately. 3 weeks later, we bought Legolas home. I know it seems soon but your love for a new pet will never diminish the love you had for your departed one.

Have you seen this yet? http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html

It's so sad but beautifully moving and strangely comforting. Have tissues handy.

C~x

/links


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Gismo sounds perfect - so happy for you, and Mr Biggles will be too.


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

Caz - I did need tissues! thank you though, it was very comforting and moving. The grey cat laying down is just like Tinkerbell 

we went to see Gismo again today, I took DH then we went back with step DD aftedr school as they stayed open late for us as they close before school ends but we felt it was important for her to see Gismo and Gismo to meet her too. We are awaiting a call now for them to arrange a home visit, then if all ok we can have him about 24 hours later. So, by the end of the week we could hav a new cat. I think he will be an outdoor cat more than he is indoors (obviously have to keep him in for the 1st mth) as he seems to love being in his outdoor pen at the centre 

Here is the link to him

http://www.nawt.org.uk/cornwall/animal_show.asp?id=1290

handsome, eh!

/links


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Gismo is gorgeous. Hope they don't keep you waiting too long.

Kay


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oh he is absoloutly scrummy!  hope he is home with you soon!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

ah he is cute, looks a very relaxed cat

all the best xxx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks all

a lady is coming tomorrow to do the home check, 10am, so we may have him tomorrow pm!!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh he's gorgeous! So pleased for you hunny


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

aww gismo..looks like our 14yr old midi..xx
he's lovely


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Good luck xxx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

well, we collected him at 3pm and he has settled in with no bother at all. I am convinced he thinks he has lived here before. He is 2 yrs old (ish) my other cat Tinkerbell died 2yr (ish) ago. April 2007 actually. I reckon Giso is Tinks re-incarnated!    he just les t here  he is flopping about all overthe plac, washing, purring...playing, feeding. Happy chappy.
I shall upload pics and a link 4 u asap


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

here is a link to a photobucket lbum, Gismo in all his glory, plus a film of him.

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh218/brodiehe/Gismo/

/links


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

So pleased to hear everything went well and your were able to pick up your new furbaby today. Follwed your link and wow he is very settled isn't he? He is so cute and fluffy too, i love fluffy cats. He looks very happy. He must know he has gone to a very loving home.
I hope he brings you much happiness.
Kay


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Awww he is lovely hun ..Congratulations on your new arrival


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oooooo how cute!!! he does look very settled dont he! bless him. a nice new happy home for him.  congraulations.


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

What a sweetheart!!! I loved the bit when he went right up to the camera to say 'hello' 

He looks lovely... 

Kay
xx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

thank you all. 
He has had a very nice day today, playing and having cuddles from us all.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

He's lovely - he has settled so well so quickly, he was obviously meant to be yours


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

ah how sweet, i want a fluffy cat 

take care xxx


----------

